# Cold smoked mackerel



## pushok2018 (Jan 8, 2019)

Smoked some mackerel while was on vacation (stay-cation) last week.
For 1 gallon of water I used 440 g of salt and 34 g of cure 1. Brined mackerel for 72 hours in the fridge. Left outside in the cage to dry overnight. Smoked for 18 hours (9 hr + overnight in fridge + 9 hr next day).  Taste much better then $7 per pound in the store!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 9, 2019)

Holy Mackerel that looks good. Nice Job

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 9, 2019)

Thank you, Chris!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 25, 2019)

PO2018, Nice job on the mackerel, they look delicious!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 25, 2019)

crazymoon, I appreciate  your comment. Thank you.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 25, 2019)

Looks really good...   I'd eat it.....
Have you ever pickled Mackerel ???  Like pickled herring and salmon ???   I think it would be good also....


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you, Dave! Approximately one year ago I found a recipe on this forum for pickled fish. I don't remember what kind of fish it was, neither exact recipe. I remember it was white fish mentioned in that recipe. I decided to try it and used rock cod fish. I am sure I followed the recipe from A to Z but the end result was a disappointment: fish and onion were way too sour....
Do you have a good recipe for pickled fish? I don't mind to give it another try...


----------

